# Should I upgrade to Vista?



## Brutalfate (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey.. I managed to get myself a copy of Windows Vista Home Premium off a friend.. Im just contemplating whether I should install it or not.. To re-place my current OS, xp. Will I be able to run all the basic apps and games I do with Xp? Nero, itunes, Sony Vegas, Photoshop, Bf2, COD etc?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

Most things will work, but app like some antiviruses, and nero's old versions won't run. Your specs seem 'Enough' to run it properly, and get gd performance out of it. I think 
go4 it !


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 12, 2007)

Your graphics performance might lose a bit though. 

If you can live with XP, id stay stick with it. If you want the 'fancy' new look and some of the proggies Vista comes with, go with Vista. But really, if you can do without it, id personally stick with XP (Id wait till like SP1 comes out for Vista)

But its really up to you, i mean, if your not going to do anything with it (as in, if no-one will use it and it goes to waste), then install it 

EDIT - or, install both OS's (XP and Vista)...use Vista for a bit....if you like it, uninstall XP, if you dont, uninstall Vista


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Pinchy, I think you missed something - "Will I be able to *run* all the *basic apps* and *games* I do with"  
His question's answer is yes   
forget about the lil performance hit


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 12, 2007)

No BX 

He is asking us whether to install it or not as he is contemplating it....the "will it play basic apps/games" is a sub question, which will influence his decision  I merely stated what i thought about both OS's, which will affect his contemplation 

I just stated that Vista is XP with better looks, and better response time. It does take a bit of performance out, but probably not noticable.

Personally, i dont want to upgrade to Vista. Ive just heard too many problems from it.


Anyways, i still thing my idea is best...install both OS's


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

so, what's the use of an os without the sub question, just to make the mech run ?  
And, ur idea IS really gd, but installing both has showed some slowdown in XP in many users' pc 
So, it's either vista or xp.
As i'm a vista user, and tested it since the beta, I would say it's not Bad!
A user says it 
 It's NOT gd either but Xp is also not perfect as vista.
Vista is more secure, more beautiful and provides an aesthetic experience 
Vista FTW!!! 
btw, his and ur specs has enough juice, so y XP ?? Go For Vista !!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 12, 2007)

I installed Vista for a while and yeah it's cool and looks different, but what I thought after I while I started noticing things like my old printer, wireless and video card etc... drivers didn't work anymore, also there was a loss in speed and a high is cpu usage when not in a game or any programs. That wasn't on the computer that's in my system specs though. I'd say with both your 160gb hard disk and 80gb hard disk if I were you, have xp on the 160gb and have all your games etc... on it but then when you want to just use the internet or do stuff like that, use vista because it seems more user friendly when your not doing anything technical.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

yup, Vista itself eats 15gb @least for the os. And to run smoothly it needs 2gig of ram 2 too.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 12, 2007)

Id upgrade to vista  im only scared that something will go wrong and ill lose all my school files for this year  So I guess I can wait a few more months . I say go for it!


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Mar 12, 2007)

Does Vista allow me to run my game faster than XP?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Mar 12, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Id upgrade to vista  im only scared that something will go wrong and ill lose all my school files for this year  So I guess I can wait a few more months . I say go for it!


If you are student, you are lucky to entitled to buy Vista student version  .

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

ARTOSOFT said:


> Does Vista allow me to run my game faster than XP?
> 
> Regards,
> Arto.



er....NO. Until Video card makers improve their drivers (which r in beta now), we'll get decreased performance than XP in gaming


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 12, 2007)

ARTOSOFT said:


> If you are student, you are lucky to entitled to buy Vista student version  .
> 
> Regards,
> Arto.



how do they verify you age? say for example you buy online???


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

they don't Lol, use multiple identities and online cash 
and  did vista student come out ?????


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 12, 2007)

no its the same edition, but apparently they just rebadge the box or something


----------



## peach1971 (Mar 12, 2007)

ARTOSOFT said:


> Does Vista allow me to run my game faster than XP?
> 
> Regards,
> Arto.





BXtreme said:


> er....NO. Until Video card makers improve their drivers (which r in beta now), we'll get decreased performance than XP in gaming



My personal benchmark:






I guess it will take A LOT of time until Vista the performance catches up to XP.
_Maybe_ they´ll finish just before Vienna´s release (2009?)...


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 12, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> so, what's the use of an os without the sub question, just to make the mech run ?
> And, ur idea IS really gd, but installing both has showed some slowdown in XP in many users' pc
> So, it's either vista or xp.
> As i'm a vista user, and tested it since the beta, I would say it's not Bad!
> ...



True true.

I cant say much because i havent actually used it yet 

Im just basing it on what ive heard from other people.


...but if you guys reckon its good, go for it


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

Okay, this may help your decision


----------



## WeStSiDePLaYa (Mar 12, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> And, ur idea IS really gd, but installing both has showed some slowdown in XP in many users' pc



quit spreading filth.

This is NOT true, 2 o/s installed on different drives or partitions will NOT have an affect on one another.

Also, please quit butchering the english language.

Also, dont go with vista, too much bloat, too much restriction, too few decent drivers.

Used 64bit ultimate for a week and went back to XP.

Not only will you have a performance hit from the extra bloat vista has, you will have a performance hit from the immature drivers.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL @ zalmann (niiiiice ) ...didnt want to quote image

@ westsideplaya, what specs did you load up vista on?

play nice guys


----------



## WeStSiDePLaYa (Mar 12, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> LOL @ zalmann (niiiiice ) ...didnt want to quote image
> 
> @ westsideplaya, what specs did you load up vista on?
> 
> play nice guys



The one in my sig, X2 at 2.8ghz, 7900GS @ 725/1800

But explain how the system affects Vista having much more unneeded resource hogging crap, and being so restricted from free control over it.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

WeStSiDePLaYa said:


> quit spreading filth.
> 
> This is NOT true, 2 o/s installed on different drives or partitions will NOT have an affect on one another.
> 
> ...



specifically Vista/ XP dual boot has caused many users (as i've seen) to get BAD boot times when booting XP on the dual boot setup.
Also, quit picking errors in another person's language.
Also, Go with Vista as a REAL user says it, who has tested it since beta1.
Also, use the 32bit, IF you don't have a uber rig (like me). 32 bit drivers are low performing, and YOU ARE speaking of x64 ??? You crazy ? 32bit is having a hard time, and u tested the more problematic one, and telling it's NOT gd ??? THINK about it :shadedshu
Edit:The 64bit has always had some serious compatibility trouble, pls try the 32bit and rethink your opinion.


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> LOL @ zalmann (niiiiice ) ...didnt want to quote image



Yeah, it cracked me up when someone emailed it to me, so I thought I'd share it around. A bit of comic relief.


----------



## WeStSiDePLaYa (Mar 12, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> specifically Vista/ XP dual boot has caused many users (as i've seen) to get BAD boot times when booting XP on the dual boot setup.
> Also, quit picking errors in another person's language.
> Also, Go with Vista as a REAL user says it, who has tested it since beta1.
> Also, use the 32bit, IF you don't have a uber rig (like me). 32 bit drivers are low performing, and YOU ARE speaking of x64 ??? You crazy ? 32bit is having a hard time, and u tested the more obnoxious one, and telling it's NOT gd ??? THINK about it :shadedshu



Please learn english, you look like a fool.

You are trying to say your some sort of vista expert, but have yet to provide a single reason why someone should switch to Vista.

Also, are you saying you have a "uber rig"?


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow.. thank you all for your input.. Im going to stick Vista on my 2nd Rig, have a play around with it etc.. I'll keep Xp on here for now, if i end up liking Vista I'll do the switch. 

Thanks again, much appreciated!!!!


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 12, 2007)

You dont need to complain about his english. The terms of service of this site denote that english isnt everyone's primary language, but that posters should make efforts to enable their posts to be understood. So far he has done exactly so, and there isnt anything preventing you or anything making it harder to read located in his posts.

Be a little more friendly to the people in your community and discuss rather than just pushing people on their backs. If you find somones post stupid or their logic scrambled you need to show some proof other than your insulting retorts to do this. 

Isnt his system pretty much identical to yours? Except with a better CPU?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

ROFLMAO! @WeStSiDePLaYa
I always talk like this, I try to be simple as possible 
I'm not an expert, but have tested it since it was in Beta. I think you have a problem in 'Understanding' english! Take English classes 
"IF you don't have a uber rig (like me)" means I, one of the people who don't have uber specs, not that 'I' have a uber rig.
Reason's to buy Vista : Try it and see the 'wow' in it  Speak with Vista users in this forum, like Tigger69, me, Easy Rhino, WileE and others.
Please be lil friendly though, and thx ex_reven for clearing out the rules


----------



## WeStSiDePLaYa (Mar 12, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> ROFLMAO! @WeStSiDePLaYa
> I always talk like this, I try to be simple as possible
> I'm not an expert, but have tested it since it was in Beta. I think you have a problem in 'Understanding' english! Take English classes
> "IF you don't have a uber rig (like me)" means I, one of the people who don't have uber specs, not that 'I' have a uber rig.
> ...



So, you still have yet to provide a single reason to upgrade to vista besides seeing the "wow"?

Since you cant provide reasons why you should upgrade, Ill provide some for why you shouldnt.

-Lack of driver support, many companies have yet to release drivers for vista.
-Immature drivers, causes quite a significant performance drop(as shown in previous screenshot)
-Bloat, Uses more than twice the memory at idle than XP does
-Driver signing, if a driver isnt signed, it wont load. You cant even use Systool.
-Little access over the functions and services of the O/S
-The GUI is redundant and crowded
-Alot of common software doesnt support Vista
-Many redundant and annoying security "features"
-Even more DRM crap.


Asides from that,

If you cant take the time to write a proper post, why should I spend the time reading it?


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 12, 2007)

Brutalfate said:


> Wow.. thank you all for your input.. Im going to stick Vista on my 2nd Rig, have a play around with it etc.. I'll keep Xp on here for now, if i end up liking Vista I'll do the switch.
> 
> Thanks again, much appreciated!!!!



Cool, tell us how it goes 

What are your specs like on your 2nd rig? If they arent great, dont run Vista...it'll turn you off it


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 12, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> Cool, tell us how it goes
> 
> What are your specs like on your 2nd rig? If they arent great, dont run Vista...it'll turn you off it



Haha, my 2nd rig specs are:

P4 3.0Ghz 
6800GT 256MB AGP
1GB PC2700
80GB Sata


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 12, 2007)

Ahh ok thats good 

You *should* be able to run Aero (I think )


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 12, 2007)

WeStSiDePLaYa said:


> -Lack of driver support, many companies have yet to release drivers for vista.
> -Immature drivers, causes quite a significant performance drop(as shown in previous screenshot)
> -Bloat, Uses more than twice the memory at idle than XP does
> -Driver signing, if a driver isnt signed, it wont load. You cant even use Systool.
> ...



Sounds like by installing Vista i'm Advancing Backwards.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah from what ive heard, Vista has a lot of problems....dont know if they are true or not (never used it myself)

Hence, im waiting for SP1


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

WeStSiDePLaYa said:


> So, you still have yet to provide a single reason to upgrade to vista besides seeing the "wow"?
> 
> Since you cant provide reasons why you should upgrade, Ill provide some for why you shouldnt.
> 
> ...



  You're really sounding now like a n00b.
DRIVERS are not associated with vista's wow. In other words it isn't vista's fault
DRM is Crap, I agree.
Vista keeps asking like a small child whether to continue or not, is because of User Account Control (UAC) which can be easily disabled.
You haven't even tested it's security, and you're talking about "annoying" security features, don't talk what you don't know about. Security rating such as belarc advisor's old versions give out that Vista BEATS XP, x64, 2k3 @ default settings, so shush.
The GUI isn't crowded, you can remove every icon on the desktop including the recycle bin! And it's crowded ? The glass brings a homely, lifely feeling to it. And the live taskbar thumbnails are wonderful and quite useful as stated by many tech enthusiasts in pcworld and many magz.
Little access ??? GO tweak it! And you'll find that it even gives more access to features than even xp.
Driver signing is important btw, but it can also be safely disabled. DO some tweaking as WE did it in XP, and it'll shine  
AND, Do be a little nice to ppl, it's a discussion forum, not a game arena OK ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 12, 2007)

i've been using vista now for a few weeks.i have had no real problems with drivers or anything.all my games work fine for me,and it will get better over the coming weeks/months.i dont regret changing at all.


----------



## technicks (Mar 12, 2007)

Vista is great install it please.  

No seriously. Vista . I would not wan't to go back to XP now. After tweaking a bit here and there it's fine. It uses even less ram then XP.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 12, 2007)

Makes me wanna search for a Vista torrent...just to trial of course 

LOL


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> Makes me wanna search for a Vista torrent...just to trial of course
> 
> LOL



LoL, i'm a legal user. But I DO say, do it  If Vista doesn't satisfy us after we purchase it, then the $$$ go down to microsoft   And I wouldn't want to do that  .
But, when ppl get the pirated one, they basically don't go for the real one 
Hope u make the right choice


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 12, 2007)

As russell peters says in his cantonese accent:

"Be a MAN!

Dooo The wight thing!"


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> As russell peters says in his cantonese accent:
> 
> "Be a MAN!
> 
> Dooo The wight thing!"



 righty said there


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 12, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> LoL, i'm a legal user. But I DO say, do it  If Vista doesn't satisfy us after we purchase it, then the $$$ go down to microsoft   And I wouldn't want to do that  .
> But, when ppl get the pirated one, they basically don't go for the real one
> Hope u make the right choice



TBH, i always dl software before i buy. If i really like it, ill probably buy it (or if its overpriced, wait till it comes down in price then buy it) or if i dont like it, just uninstall it.


----------



## WeStSiDePLaYa (Mar 12, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> You're really sounding now like a n00b.
> DRIVERS are not associated with vista's wow. In other words it isn't vista's fault
> DRM is Crap, I agree.
> Vista keeps asking like a small child whether to continue or not, is because of User Account Control (UAC) which can be easily disabled.
> ...



it doesnt matter wether or not microsoft creates the drivers. the fact is there is a lack of drivers.

And i dont care how "secure" vista is, I dont like running with all of the extra shit.

And no, driver signing can no longer be properly disabled. driving signing is nothing more than a ploy by m$ to make money from fees.

Even after disabling many many services, it still uses a crapload of memory.


The big points are, in the end of the day, there is a lack of drivers, who is responsible doesnt matter, fact is, they are lacking. Also, the drivers that are out are poorly performing. Again, vista is a resource hog.

All of that equates to LOWER performance than XP. Which has been shown in many benchmarks.

So please tell me, is a couple hundred dollars, and SLOWER performance worth the aero theme? because thats pretty much all you get.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

WeStSiDePLaYa said:


> it doesnt matter wether or not microsoft creates the drivers. the fact is there is a lack of drivers.
> 
> And i dont care how "secure" vista is, I dont like running with all of the extra shit.
> 
> ...


LOL, you typed all that crap just to say that vista is atm crap .
If you don't like it make another OS  
Just  yourself, you're a pesimistic dopey


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 12, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> LOL, you typed all that crap just to say that vista is atm crap .
> If you don't like it make another OS
> Just  yourself, you're a pesimistic dopey



lol

i think vista bashing is a taboo topic
To the bunker!


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

Vista is a gr8 os, what-so-ever ppl say. It took lots of money, lots of resources and hard work to make it. If somebody shits it, he may try making it, Isn't it ? You can't blame/boo anything you don't know about or have not made even a single part of it.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 12, 2007)

Vista may not be that crash hot now, but when XP was first out, it was crap too (full of bugs)

You just _cant_ expect an entire OS to be perfect on release...its like impossible 

Just wait till Vista is mainstream and everyone is using it. Everything will be compatible with it, all bugs will be fixed up, and we shall start seeing the true colours and performance of DX10


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 12, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> Vista may not be that crash hot now, but when XP was first out, it was crap too (full of bugs)
> 
> You just _cant_ expect an entire OS to be perfect on release...its like impossible
> 
> Just wait till Vista is mainstream and everyone is using it. Everything will be compatible with it, all bugs will be fixed up, and we shall start seeing the true colours and performance of DX10



Which is when? In 3 years? Pfft. Just stick with XP until the first service pack comes out (like a previous poster mentioned). I've tried Vista from RC1 and I hated it... the only thing that I like about it is the aero theme (which can be imitated on XP using windowblinds afaik). To be honest... $140 for XP pro compared to $400 for Vista Ultimate is a no-brainer.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

well, ALL ppl will come to Vista for many reasons, gamers mainly for DX10 gaming  Now, or 1 yr later...


----------



## hat (Mar 12, 2007)

Blah, vista has back doors for the government to get into your computer even when it's off (it's never really off, just goes into deep hibernation unless you pull the plug)


----------



## Boneface (Mar 12, 2007)

I just uninstalled vista home premium and went back to xp. Way too buggy for my games


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 13, 2007)

vista is great!  I have had one blue screen due to launch an incompatible program, there are a few programs i miss (is there a utility to oc vid cards for vista) and the performance hits are ehh.....not to bad i think.  the one game i play (cs:s) i took a .4 fps hit, maybe because that's cause my card uses the system memory so it just dumped the aero stuff there, but on 3d mark it did get worse.  Performance will get better as drivers improve, it is really nice, there is no way that im going back to xp after vista, espically since things like printer drivers don't have to be installed, they're just recoginzed and you go.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 13, 2007)

you have to reflash your cards bios in vista,unless ati tool works.i flashed my card with higher clocks.

me too,no going back to xp for me.i have had no probs at all really.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 13, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> you have to reflash your cards bios in vista,unless ati tool works.i flashed my card with higher clocks.
> 
> me too,no going back to xp for me.i have had no probs at all really.



oh man, i don't want to permantly oc just when i need it....if i ever need it, lol.  i guess i'll just wait for a vista compatible program to come.  btw ati tool opens, but it doesn't oc it can still search for artifacts.  is there something in vista that prevents it, or just nothing out?  btw brutalfate, disable the UAC it is really annoying, and i find it does nothing important, i tried going for a day with it on, it just isn't that great....ex running like msconfig requrie approval?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?! it's msconfig, that's my only complant with vista, oh and 2 gbs or ram is practally minimum im usually at 900 mb or so, but with 2gbs of ram it's fine


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 13, 2007)

i agree,2gb's minimum with vista really,i tried with 1gb but my games lagged like fook.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 13, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Id upgrade to vista  im only scared that something will go wrong and ill lose all my school files for this year  So I guess I can wait a few more months . I say go for it!



Backup your important data, its a must especially if your a student and cant redo the work and when you shouldnt have to aswel


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 13, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Backup your important data, its a must especially if your a student and cant redo the work and when you shouldnt have to aswel



defiantly just practice backing up everything that's important to you once a week.  That's the best way to go, doesn't matter what os, there are viruses out there for everyone  but vista feels very stable, i just don't trust my hdd's at all.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 13, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> Which is when? In 3 years? Pfft. Just stick with XP until the first service pack comes out (like a previous poster mentioned). I've tried Vista from RC1 and I hated it... the only thing that I like about it is the aero theme (which can be imitated on XP using windowblinds afaik). To be honest... $140 for XP pro compared to $400 for Vista Ultimate is a no-brainer.



LOL i was that previous poster 

And i agree, wait till SP1, which is my point about all the bug fixes


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with everyone saying wait a while because by then the bugs will be fixed + the average pc will be better there for not as much speed loss if any.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 13, 2007)

ya, agreed 
Until the sp1 comes, gpu drivers will be ready  But, still it's gr8er than xp w/ out sp.
So, Vista pleases me 

My 1st comp was XP without sp back in '02. And, boy it sucked badly 
But, vista w/ out sp is satisfactory, I'll stay with it 
Cool thing, it's install takes a tight 15mins & not even 1 min more ! I tried on a sempy rig with 512mb 533mhz ram, it tool 16 mins ! Just because I took the one min to think a stupid password 
And, on my rig, same! 15mins.
QUITE nifty, I can un/install it whenever I want, which is wayy faster than XP even with sp2.

Only reason to unistall it for me was to test my other os (in specs) with my 2 core2duo rigs 
Now in XP x64, belarc security ratings show it BEATS 2k3, XP @ default settings . NOW that's secure 

As for Vista, to the ppl who want to w8, sure np. w8ing will bring gd performance at the exact time you get/install Vista. As for ppl who want to install/get Vista on their compy's now, np with you ppl too. Cuz, we're also getting the sp's when they release 
So, Asta La Vista baby!


----------



## GLD (Mar 13, 2007)

hat said:


> Blah, vista has back doors for the government to get into your computer even when it's off (it's never really off, just goes into deep hibernation unless you pull the plug)



Dang, Think you should go check on your meth lab. :shadedshu


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 13, 2007)

Installed Vista on my 2nd Rig, pretty happy with it so far, a few compatibility issues.. But nothing too bad. Going through some tweaking guides now...


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 13, 2007)

which apps did you find issues ?


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 13, 2007)

*random guess*

driver issues ?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 13, 2007)

prolly, it happens with new os 
a question pinchy (if ya don't mind), in most of your posts i find your tongue  does it have to come out (no offense) ??


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL no offence taken

sorry...years of msn has made me do it all the time :shadedshu


...i dont know why, but if its not there, i feel too serious...


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 13, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> driver issues ?



Spot on  Can't find any drivers for the Soundblaster 5.1 >.>. Any idea's where I might be able to get them? Not the first time i've had problems with creative's driver support...


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 13, 2007)

Dont talk about how bad creative are with their drivers


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 13, 2007)

did you check their site ?


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah.. None of the drivers there seem to work.  I keep getting "No Creative device detected"


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 13, 2007)

OH NOES. Sony Vegas doesn't want to work. D:


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 13, 2007)

System just crashed when i tried to open "Windows Media Centre"
Looking for Capture Card Drivers now, not havng much luck.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2007)

why does a quesion like this always generate a bunch of crap. most people just citing what they have read elsewhere without actually knowing if it is true or not. i say do not upgrade to vista unless you have a dx10 card. done and done.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 13, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> why does a quesion like this always generate a bunch of crap. most people just citing what they have read elsewhere without actually knowing if it is true or not. i say do not upgrade to vista unless you have a dx10 card. done and done.



I'm not going to until its required for my games.  


My XP box works fine for games, and my os x laptop runs everythign else.

Don't fix it if it aint broke.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Brutalfate, try this - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=287483#post287483


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 15, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> Hey Brutalfate, try this - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=287483#post287483



Ooh, thanks heaps.


----------



## Brutalfate (Mar 15, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Don't fix it if it aint broke.



Haha.. So true... I'll stay with XP on my main Rig, im gunna keep it on my 2nd rig and play around with it a bit more, tweak it etc.

Thanks for all your help guys.


----------

